# Susan Coffery - 64x (Update)



## MeisterLampe (23 Dez. 2009)

Hi,

hier mein erster post von einer hübschen jungen dame.
Ich finde sie ist sehr nett anzusehen 




































































































Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## astrosfan (24 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

:thx: für Deinen ersten Post :thumbup:


----------



## Q (24 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

Schöner Einstandspost! :thx: Dir fürs Hochladen!

Hast Du Infos, wo sie herkommt und wie alt sie ist?

Ist neugierig: Der Q


----------



## MeisterLampe (24 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

hi,
also sie kommt aus den USA aber wie alt die ist hab ich jetz noch nich in erfahrung bringen können allerdings habe ich einen kleinen text von ihr über sich gefunden


> Hello
> I am Susan Coffey, a part time model. Right now I am balancing school, a part time job, and modeling. Although I would like to be a full time model.
> I have been doing this for about a year now. For the most part I like to shoot more natural shots and/or alternative looking stuff. But I am not limited to that and I love to try new things.



was ich ganz sicher weiß:
Sie is heiß und hat ein wunderschönes gesicht!


----------



## MeisterLampe (24 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

nach einiger forschung ist mir gelungen heraus zu finden das sie 19 jahre alt ist und in New Jersey lebt


----------



## MeisterLampe (24 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

hier noch ein kleiner nachschlag 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Free Image Hosting by ImageBam.com


----------



## BlueLynne (25 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

:thx: für die pics


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (25 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

Mein Gott, wer will den diese dürren Bohnenstangen noch sehen??


----------



## MeisterLampe (25 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

schau doch weg wenn se dir ne gefällt 

mir gefällt sie und anderen auch... wer se ne sehen mag einfach nich drauf klicken


----------



## Crash (25 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

Auch von mir ein grosses :thx: für den Einstand :thumbup:


----------



## congo64 (23 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*



BlueLynne schrieb:


> :thx: für die pics


----------



## Punisher (23 Jan. 2011)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

danke


----------



## beachkini (24 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Susan Coffery - 49x*

die is echt mega süß :drip:  vielen dank


----------

